# Vehicle Speed Sensor (G68) where is it?



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Vehicle Speed Sensor (G68)
does anyone know where this sensor is Ta


----------



## coachvtt (Aug 25, 2009)

I believe there are two...On the inside of the wheel..you will see a plug with wires connected....Front wheels!
Audizine.com has a thread on this or maybe vwvortex.com..not sure which one but I need to change mine as well
and I did some research on this a few weeks ago...check those web-sites...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah i just changed mine. Its located at the front of the engine below filter. I removed the battery and the boost pipe to the injectors to get at it. And you need to remove the cover and bracket by the dipstick to get at the connection. It's a bit of a pig to do. Hope that helps. 8)


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

coachvtt said:


> I believe there are two...On the inside of the wheel..you will see a plug with wires connected....Front wheels!
> Audizine.com has a thread on this or maybe vwvortex.com..not sure which one but I need to change mine as well
> and I did some research on this a few weeks ago...check those web-sites...





malstt said:


> Yeah i just changed mine. Its located at the front of the engine below filter. I removed the battery and the boost pipe to the injectors to get at it. And you need to remove the cover and bracket by the dipstick to get at the connection. It's a bit of a pig to do. Hope that helps. 8)


Thanks guys, but we now have two posible answers to where this sensor is? :? which one of you bought this G68 sensor of Audi is it called a G68 sensor or has it a audi part number? thanks


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi mate sorry just checked the one i changed and it was the engine speed sensor (G28)  Sorry if i confused you.


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

malstt said:


> Hi mate sorry just checked the one i changed and it was the engine speed sensor (G28)  Sorry if i confused you.


Thats ok mate.  I'll PM the other guy and ask him.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

The Vehicle Speed Sensor is mounted on the top of the gearbox at the back.

It isn't the easiest thing to work on; you have to take the air filter box out to be able to reach it. It's covered by a silver heat proof shroud and is held in by a single bolt.

Do you have a problem with it?


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

peter-ss said:


> The Vehicle Speed Sensor is mounted on the top of the gearbox at the back.
> 
> It isn't the easiest thing to work on; you have to take the air filter box out to be able to reach it. It's covered by a silver heat proof shroud and is held in by a single bolt.
> 
> Do you have a problem with it?


viewtopic.php?f=2&t=153994
This above was my first post....... but I wasn't getting the help I needed, so I thought I would ask clearer questions and take the answers one at a time


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

kent_keith said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> > The Vehicle Speed Sensor is mounted on the top of the gearbox at the back.
> ...


Hi peter, that doesn't sound a to bad a job, are you sure it was a G68 sensor that you changed?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Its on top of gearbox/transmission as stated.....G68 is vehicle speed sensor MPH. G28 is engine speed sensor RPM.
Hoggy.


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Its on top of gearbox/transmission as stated.....G68 is vehicle speed sensor MPH. G28 is engine speed sensor RPM.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy,

Ps really old post :lol:


----------

